# Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?



## Freymuth (28. Mai 2018)

*Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Hey Leute,

ich habe schon lange nichts mehr an meinem System geschraubt.  Seit 2014 laufen CPU und Co. einwandfrei!

Gerade zum Sommer heizt mein Maschinchen mein 15m2 Zimmer aber ordentlich auf. Kann ich das mit einer WaKü verhindern bzw. unterdrücken? Ich bin da leider totaler Neueinsteiger. Würde das für mein System überhaupt Sinn machen?

Und kann ich das selbst umbauen und was würde das etwa kosten?

Kurzüberblick:
- Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (damals noch für 180€)
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11G
- Samsung 960 PRO 1 TB 
- E10 500W
- im PHANTEKS  Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz Window

Ich bin gespannt auf euren Antworten. Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn dein System 300 Watt Strom verbraucht, dann müssen diese 300 Watt irgendwo bleiben. Ob du sie per Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung aus deinem Gehäuse herausbeförderst, ist völlig egal, denn danach sind sie in deiner Zimmerluft 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine Wasserkühlung mit externem Radiator. Wenn du den Radiator dann draußen befestigst und einen langen Schlauch dorthin verlegst... Aber du merkst schon, der Aufwand ist gigantisch.
Die sinnvollere Lösung ist eine Klimaanlage fürs Zimmer, kostet auch nicht viel mehr als eine vernünftige Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Tigertechnik (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Da die Verlustleistung die ja in Wärme abgegeben wird, bleibt ja gleich, die verändert sich nicht durch eine wakü aleine...  Ergo nein. Lediglich sparsamere komponenten würden abhilfe schaffen.  

Oder Du baust dir eine Wakümit einem externen Radiator ausserhalb des zimmers


----------



## Freymuth (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Ah. Hi Laudian.  Du kennst meinen PC ja. Hast ihn vor Jahren schließlich mal zusammengebaut, haha.

Meh... Mist. Dachte ich mir fast. Also wenn ich mir was aus dem Fenster hängen muss, dann kann es auch wirklich gleich eine Klima sein.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Tigertechnik (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Den xeon kann man ja nicht ocen also bietet sich da Undervolting ganz gut an.  
Ebeseno kannst die 1080ti per afterburner curve sparsamer werden lassen.

kannst ja testen ob sich das bemerkbar macht


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Verstehe ich deine Frage richtig, du willst wissen ob es einen Unterschied macht wenn du eine Wasserkühlung statt einer Luftkühlung verwendest, wegen der Wärme in deinem Zimmer?  Wenn du als Beispiel, 500W Abwärme aus dem System haben willst und musst, dann geht die Wärme in den Raum über, egal ob da eine WaKü oder eine LuKü eingebaut ist. Irgendwo muss die Wärme ja hin, oder hast du gefragt ob du den PC Kühler kriegst mit der Wak? 

Weil ich habe verstanden das du gefragt hast ob der Raum kühler wird wenn du eine WaKü einsetzt in deinem PC, aber wie gesagt, du wirst die selbe Menge an Abwärme abführen müssen aus dem PC. Wasser leitet die Wärme besser aus deinem PC als Luft aber der Raum wird dadurch nicht kühler oder weniger wam.


----------



## Freymuth (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich deine Frage richtig, du willst wissen ob es einen Unterschied macht wenn du eine Wasserkühlung statt einer Luftkühlung verwendest, wegen der Wärme in deinem Zimmer?  Wenn du als Beispiel, 500W Abwärme aus dem System haben willst und musst, dann geht die Wärme in den Raum über, egal ob da eine WaKü oder eine LuKü eingebaut ist. Irgendwo muss die Wärme ja hin, oder hast du gefragt ob du den PC Kühler kriegst mit der Wak?
> 
> Weil ich habe verstanden das du gefragt hast ob der Raum kühler wird wenn du eine WaKü einsetzt in deinem PC, aber wie gesagt, du wirst die selbe Menge an Abwärme abführen müssen aus dem PC. Wasser leitet die Wärme besser aus deinem PC als Luft aber der Raum wird dadurch nicht kühler oder weniger wam.



Ja das war tatsächlich meine Frage. Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, wollte ich aber nicht wahrhaben. Deswegen der Thread.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Du kannst es auch ganz extrem machen und den Radiator am Fenster festschrauben damit er die Warme Luft nach aussen befördert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



Freymuth schrieb:


> Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?


Der Effekt, dass Dein Rechner weniger verbraucht, wenn Du mit Wasser kühlst ist minimal und wird durch höheren Takt kompensiert. Im Endeffekt wirst Du mehr Energie verbrauchen. Und Ob Du 300W mit 35°C oder 45° ins Zimmer abgibst ändert nichts an den 300W.

Wenn, dann leite die Abwärme nach draußen oder geht bei gutem Wetter einfach raus.


----------



## Freymuth (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Effekt, dass Dein Rechner weniger verbraucht, wenn Du mit Wasser kühlst ist minimal und wird durch höheren Takt kompensiert. Im Endeffekt wirst Du mehr Energie verbrauchen. Und Ob Du 300W mit 35°C oder 45° ins Zimmer abgibst ändert nichts an den 300W.
> 
> Wenn, dann leite die Abwärme nach draußen oder geht bei gutem Wetter einfach raus.



Haha, auch eine Lösung. 
Ich werde mir um die 350 Taler eine mobile Klima besorgen und mir was basteln, wo ich den Schlauch raushängen lassen kann. Ich glaube der Sommer wird noch  ziemlich warm... und ich halte es jetzt schon kaum aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



Freymuth schrieb:


> Haha, auch eine Lösung.
> Ich werde mir um die 350 Taler eine mobile Klima besorgen und mir was basteln, wo ich den Schlauch raushängen lassen kann. Ich glaube der Sommer wird noch  ziemlich warm... und ich halte es jetzt schon kaum aus.


Die Kosten sollten Dir bewusst dein. Mein Klimagerät nimmt 1kw Strom auf und schafft es gerade, die Abwärme, die durch Fenster eingetragen wird, abzuführen. Das sind pro Stunde 30 Cent, am Tag 6,-€, je nach Strompreis. Und im Sommer muss das Ding in einer gut isolierten Altbauwohnung mit 50cm dicken Ziegelwänden durchlaufen, um die Wohnung zumindest am Aufheizen zu hindern. Und laut sind die Dinger.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Durch die Fenster eingetragen?  Lässt du die Fenster etwa den ganzen Tag offen ?  Ich habe eine Dachwohnung und MUSS die Fenster am Tag geschlossen halten oder es ist auch während der Nacht sehr warm hier drin. Nur am Abend dürfen die Fenster geöffnet werde, ausser im Bad.


----------



## Laudian (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Nun, bei so einer mobilen Klimaanlage musst du den Schlauch ja in der Regel durchs offene Fenster raushängen.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Nun, bei so einer mobilen Klimaanlage musst du den Schlauch ja in der Regel durchs offene Fenster raushängen.



Aber das macht keinen Sinn, du beförderst Warme Luft durch die offenen Fenster und dann willst du die wieder raus haben. Das macht genau so viel Sinn wi im Winter die Heizung bei offenen Fenstern eingeschaltet zu lassen.


----------



## Freymuth (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

TROTEC AirLock 100 Fensterabdichtung fur Klimagerate und Ablufttrockner Hot Air Stop: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Nun, bei so einer mobilen Klimaanlage musst du den Schlauch ja in der Regel durchs offene Fenster raushängen.


Man nimmt eine Holzplatte, die in das geöffnete Fenster eingesetzt wird und sägt da ein entsprechendes Loch rein. Das ist nicht schön, aber funktioniert. Mir fällt gerade ein, ich könnte das auch mit einer Plexiglasplatte machen, aber die ist teuer. Sperrholz kostet wenige. Dazu ein bisschen Schaumklebeband zum Abdichten.

Das Problem ist nur, dass die  Luftmenge die raus gepustet wird auch wieder rein muss. Und die Luft die einströmt ist warm.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber das macht keinen Sinn, du beförderst Warme Luft durch die offenen Fenster und dann willst du die wieder raus haben. Das macht genau so viel Sinn wi im Winter die Heizung bei offenen Fenstern eingeschaltet zu lassen.


Es würde kaum einen Sinn haben, wenn die Leistungszahl 1 wäre, also nur soviel Wärmestrom erzeugt wird, wie man an Strom hinansteckt. Die kleinen Geräte kommen so auf eine Leistungszahl  um 3, aus einem Kilowatt Strom, die als Abwärme abgeführt werden muss, kommen 3kW kühle Luft.


----------



## bastian123f (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Ob du die Energie durch eine Luftkühlung an dein Zimmer abgibst, oder durch eine WaKü. Es bleibt die gleiche Energie, die dein Zimmer aufheizt.


----------



## Sixe44 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es würde kaum einen Sinn haben, wenn die Leistungszahl 1 wäre, also nur soviel Wärmestrom erzeug twird, wie man an Strom hinansteckt. Die kleinen Geräte kommen so auczh eine Leistungszahl  um 4, aus einem Kilowatt Strom, die als Abwärme abgeführt werden muss kommen 4kW kühle Luft.




Du erzeugst Energie aus dem Nichts?


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Also wie bereits erwähnt wird dir eine WAKÜ rein gar nix bringen.

Radiatoren außen montieren ist auch so ne Sache für sich / wirklich viel wird das auch nicht bringen.
Hat Linus tech Tips mal in großen Stil mit vielen Videoschnitt PC´s gemacht, gebracht hats nicht viel.

Abhilfe schafft nur ne klimaanlage / die kostet aber wie gesagt ordentlich strom.

Ich habe das bisher immer so gehalten /
Morgens vor der Arbeit um 6 Uhr Stoßlüften für 15 Minuten
Fenster danach zu Rollläden runter
Ab 19/20 Uhr wieder alle Fenster auf bis ich schlafen gehe.
Fenster zu oder auf Kipp
Und morgens wieder von vorne.


So ging es die ganze Zeit.

In Hamburg habe ich nur das Problem....dass diese KACK Wohnung keine Rollläden hat.
Daher fühle ich mit dir


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



Sixe44 schrieb:


> Du erzeugst Energie aus dem Nichts?


Nein, ich habe aber Thermodynamik verstanden. Als Einstiegsinfo lies Dir das hier durch, das ist do einfach geschrieben, das sollte jeder verstehen.
http://www.reftec.ch/downloads/Leistungszahlen.pdf

Um es in einfachen Worten zu erklären. Wir beginnen bei einer Basistemperatur, sagen wir 25°C. Die Luft wird in zwei Luftströme aufgeteilt, einen warmen mit 45°C und einen kalten mit 5°C. Der kalte Luftstrom aus dem Gerät, welches 1kw Strom verbraucht, hat gegenüber der 25°C Raumtemperatur eine Wärmeleistung von 3kW, der Warmeluftstrom ebenso. Bringst Du beide Luftströme zusammen, haben sie wieder die Ausgangstemperatur von 25°C zuzüglich der Erwärmung durch die eingebrachte elektrische Leistung.

Wenn wir die Entropie vernachlässigen würden, könnte man im ersten Augenblick annehmen, es wäre ein reversibler Prozess und würde kaum Energie benötigen, so, als ob Du einen Haufen von schwarzen und weißen Kugeln hättest, die eine Maschine sortiert und es einen weißen und einen schwarzen Teilchenstrom gibt. Die Gesamtenergie des Systems verändert sich nicht, es ist nur eine Aufteilung. Darum bekommt man je nach Güte der Anlage mehr Kältestrom als man elektrische Energie einsetzt. Nur aus dem Grunde  werden auch Wärmepumpen zum Heizen eingesetzt.


----------



## Hywelo50 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Für das Geld bekommt man auch ein Dauerkarte im Freibad...
Hab mein Rechner auch unterm Dach und im Sommer ist der nur Nachts an oder wenns unbendingt sein muß.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Spar dir das Geld für die Mobile Klima, Außer du kaufst eine welche die Luft um den Wärmetauscher zu Kühlen auch von draußen ansaugt, bleibt trotzdem die Problematik das diese Dinger es nicht schaffen 12K Temperatur Differenz zu erzeugen ( 12Kelvin Unterschied ist die Referenz was ne Klimaanlage schaffen muss ) und das du den Schlauch mit der extrem heißen Abluft durch das Zimmer führen musst und der gibt massiv viel Hitze ab ( bei mir 70°c bei 29°C ZimmerTemp und 31°C AußenTemperatur ) 
Den Strom den du mit dem Mobilen Teil verballerst kannst dir sparen. Kauf dir ne Split anlage, kostet zwar in der Anschaffung viel mehr, arbeiten aber viel Effizienter und verbrauchen viel weniger als ne Mobile. Kurz gesagt, nach 2 Jahren sollte der unterschied beim Stromverbrauch die Split anlage bezahlt machen. 
Ich hatte die ganze zeit ne Mobile Anlage, die hats geschaft 5 Kelvin differenz zu erzeugen bei 1.8Kw Stromverbrauch und ner Kühlleistung von 2.5Kw 
Meine Split anlage verbrauch 1.8kw hat ne Kühl und Heizleistung von 6.5Kw ( Inverter Anlage die kann im Winter auch Heizen ) und wenn ich meine ganze Technik anwerfe schaft die 11 Kelvin Differenz, an diesem Punkt hat meine Mobile Klimaanlage unter Dauerbetrieb die Wohnung zusätzlich aufgeheizt statt abzukühlen.  

Was die Wasserkühlung angeht, Radiator nach außen Setzen in einen Schattigen bereich möglichst Tief, so hab ich es damals gemacht. Ergebniss war eine erheblich bessere CPU Temperatur und eine Kühleres Zimmer, und im Winter konnte ich OC Sessions betreiben, allerdings sehr gefährlich wegen Kondenswasser Bildung, aber ich hatte nen AMD XP-M 2600 auf 2.8ghz bei 12°C CPU Temp und 9.4°C Wassertemperatur hinter dem CPU Kühler. das Beste was ging waren 2°C CPU Temp bei -9°C Wassertemperatur ( Kühlflüssigkeit 60/40 Glysantin / Wasser ) 

Der Haken an der ganzen Sache, man braucht schon ne Starke Pumpe ( ne Standart Eheim 1048 war zu schwach bei mir ) die Symbiose zwischen Schlauchdicke, Durchflussmenge und Wasserdruck sollte bei so ner Konstellation schon dem Idealfall entsprechen, um das ganze bei mir zu Realisieren mit 12Meter 10/8 PUR Schlauch habe ich spezielle Radiatioren genutzt um den gegendruck möglichst Gering zu halten um die Pumpe zu schonen und den optimalen Durchfluss zu erreichen. Ich habe einen KFZ Radiator von einem 6 Zylinder und den Wärmetauscher aus der Innenraum Heizung einer Mittelklasse Limousine dafür benutzt, Ausgleichsbehälter hatte ich keinen, bzw hab ich das über den Radiator geregelt da der schon nen Fassungsvermögen von 2 Liter hatte. Lüfter hatte ich keine Benutzt, bzw waren sie nur einen Sommer notwendig als es 32°C im Schatten hatte. 
Und noch einen Großen Haken hat die ganze sache, irgendwie musst du ja die Schläuche nach draußen bekommen, da bei mir noch alte Holzfenster verbaut waren hab ich einfach 2 Löcher durch den Rahmen gebohrt, die Schläuche durchgeführt und mit Silikon abgedichtet. Das kann ich aber niemanden zum nachmachen empfehlen, ich habs auch nur so gemacht weil ich wusste das die Fenster in absehbarer Zeit ersetzt werden müssen. 

Also Wasserkühlung würde schon gehen, aber wie hier schon jemand erwähnt hatte, der Aufwand ist erheblich den man Betreiben muss, und mit gekauften Teilen wird das denke ich nicht möglich sein.

Das beste was du machen kannst für Dich, deinen Geldbeutel und für die UMWELT !!! Kauf dir ne Split Anlage, willst einfach nur Geld verheizen und der Umwelt unnötig Schaden zuführen, kauf dir ne Mobile Anlage, oder stell deine Ernährung um schärferes Essen und Heiß zu Trinken optimalerweiße nen schönen Heißen Tee, damit gewöhnt sich der Körper am besten an die Hitze


----------



## Viking30k (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Ich habe auch nur eine Mobile Klima Anlage da Split nicht geht ( Wobei ich für nächstes Jahr wohl eine Lösung gefunden habe wo auch eine Split gehen sollte) Diesen Sommer muss es noch die Mobile Tun.

Da mir das Fenster Dichtungsteil zu doof war habe ich ein Brett zusägen lassen das klemme  ich immer ins Fenster ^^ Habe auch 2 Schläuche nun dran gebaut damit der Druck weg ist wo warme Luft wieder reingesaugt werden kann

Sieht doof aus und das Zimmer ist eben dunkel aber es hilft schon sehr da ich es im Sommer sonnst nicht aushalten würde


----------



## nobody45 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Jetzt wirds richtig interessant, 

hier werden Physikgesetze mal so richtig auseinander genommen, eine Differenzial Gleichung erstellt und eine Annäherung berechnet. 
Unter einem Dachboden mit dunklen Dachziegeln (da diese sich stark erwärmen) hilft wirklich nur noch eine Klimaanlage, sonst nichts mehr. 
Ist das Gebäude gut isoliert und haben sich die Mauern durch mehrere Wochen mit viel Sonnenschein durchgehend aufgeheizt, da heizen die Mauern sogar noch in der Nacht, dann hilft nur noch eine Klimaanlage, sonst nichts mehr.

Andernfalls, da gäbe es diese Lösungen:

1)   Wenn es drinnen durch die PCs wärmer als draussen ist, dann ist Lüften noch sinnvoll, sonst eher nicht. 
2)  Tagsüber Abdunkeln und nachts Lüften wenn es kühler ist. (Darum ist es auch im Kellerviel kühler)

Ein Ventilator vermag die Raumtemperatur nicht zu senken, aber da wir mit 37°C eine hohe Körpertemperatur haben, steigt durch die höhere Luftgeschwindigkeit die Konvektion (Wärmeabtransport durch Luft) am Gamer selbst und es fühlt sich für uns kühler an.

Was natürlich clever ist, da ein Gebäude immer eine Sonnenabgewendete Seite mit Fenstern hat, einfach dort die Fenster öffnen und dort wo die Sonne drauf ballert geschlossn lassen, den Ventilator auf Raum Umwälzen. Dann stehen die Chancen sehr gut das es dann ein ganzes Stück kühler wird. So klappt das bei mir sehr gut, natürlich muss die Raumtür offen stehen, sonst kann die warme Luft nicht raus.

kind regards 
nobody45


----------



## DaXXes (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

PC aus lassen und raus gehen, zocken kann man wieder bei Schlechtwetter.
Für Internet und Office nen Laptop anwerfen, der heizt nicht so stark.


----------



## Sorenhuhn (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Wasserkühlungen brauchen idr. mehr Strom als Luftkühlungen (Pumpe). Somit sollte dein Zimmer theoretisch noch heisser werden :>


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

OK was verbaucht denn eine Pumpe deiner Meinung nach, dass sie das Zimmer aufheizt?
Durch die niedrigen Temperaturen der Hardware sinkt dessen Leistungsaufnahme etwas, aber auch das ist so wenig, dass es keine Rolle spielt


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Wow hier wird seitenweise immer das selbe gesagt.... der TE wirds wohl verstanden haben.
aber ich will meinen Senf auch dazu geben^^ Eine über 100m² Dachgeschoss im Geklinkerten Haus mit Schwarzen Mattem Dach und gigantischen Panorama Scheiben darin, im 2 Stöckigem Dach mit 3 ebenen schafft auch ein Splitt Anlage nicht, die zu groß zum Allein Transportieren ist und ich bin nicht grad schwach. Soviel zum Thema der effektivität. Was wirklich hilft in Verbindung MIT einer Klimaanlage/Gerät ist sinnvolles Zeitgebunden Lüften und rollos runter wo die Sonne ihre Äuglein Durchsteckt.

So ich wollte auch mal Rumlabern


----------



## shadie (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> sinnvolles Zeitgebunden Lüften und rollos runter wo die Sonne ihre Äuglein Durchsteckt.



Vorausgesetzt man hat Rollos 

Die sind nämlich wie ich leidhaft erfahren durfte im Norden äußerst selten anzutreffen in Mietwohnungen.

Ich stand heute morgen vor dem Schlafzimmerfenster und dachte die Heizung wäre an.
Dabei war das die Wärme der SOnne auf der Fensterscheibe.
Und dabei verlasse ich um 6:20 Uhr schon die Bude.

Wird Zeit für ne gescheitere Wohnung.


----------



## Freymuth (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wow hier wird seitenweise immer das selbe gesagt.... der TE wirds wohl verstanden haben.
> aber ich will meinen Senf auch dazu geben^^ Eine über 100m² Dachgeschoss im Geklinkerten Haus mit Schwarzen Mattem Dach und gigantischen Panorama Scheiben darin, im 2 Stöckigem Dach mit 3 ebenen schafft auch ein Splitt Anlage nicht, die zu groß zum Allein Transportieren ist und ich bin nicht grad schwach. Soviel zum Thema der effektivität. Was wirklich hilft in Verbindung MIT einer Klimaanlage/Gerät ist sinnvolles Zeitgebunden Lüften und rollos runter wo die Sonne ihre Äuglein Durchsteckt.
> 
> So ich wollte auch mal Rumlabern



Danke ... ich war eig. nach dem 4 Post durch mit dem Thema. Und ja, natürlich bin ich bei gutem Wetter draußen. Ich bin aber auch nebenbei selbstständig und bei 35 Grad drinnen, kann man sich nicht konzentrieren. 

Wird also eine mobile Klima die ich gelegentlich anwerfen kann, wenn es nicht mehr zum aushalten ist. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

WIr haben auch einen Monoblock um das Schlafzimmer etwas runterzukühlen (Gesundheitsgründe). Wenn man diese Monoblocks etwas überdimensoniert kauft, kann man damit sein Zimmer durchaus angenehm machen. Wenn wir das Teil abends 4 Stunden anmachen (mittlere Stufe) kommen wir auf 21 Grad runter, statt zuvor 27, das tut gut


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Mal so ein Tipp am Rande...

FPS begrenzen bzw. Vsync @ 60 Hz und Grafiksettings runter. Alternativ auch GPU-Takt senken oder Power Limit verringern.

Wenn du ein Game mit beispielsweise 50% statt 100% GPU-Auslastung spielst, dann sinkt logischerweise auch die Abwärme ziemlich stark.
Meist stark genug, so dass sich die Abwärme des PCs überhaupt nicht mehr bemerkbar macht.

Der Windows Powerplan sollte selbstverständlich auf ausbalanciert stehen, so dass sich die Komponeten im idle Betrieb auch runtertakten dürfen. 
Soll ja so Helden geben, die pauschal Höchstleistung eingestellt haben und die CPU 24/7 mit 4,5 GHz rennen lassen.

Da wollen immer alle nen PC, weil man alles selbst konfigurieren kann, aber keiner nutzt es.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

Also ich kann Laggy.Net hier voll zustimmen. Wenn man die Grafikkarte etwas runterbremst dann spart man auch viel Abwärme.

Vor allem da eine 1080Ti als aktuelles Spitzenmodell mehr als genug Raum hat auch bei geringer Auslastung 60fps zu liefern.

Bei mir funktioniert das natürlich nicht so gut. Meine R9 380 läuft bei DS3 für 50-60fps auf 100%. Daher muss ich auf die Fenster-Auf Methode zurück greifen, nachdem es heute mal kühler ist.


----------



## Duke711 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühleres Zimmer durch Wasserkühlung?*

@ interessierterUser

Äh ja, aber Dir ist schon in dem Sinn gekommen, dass jedes Haus einen Dämmwert hat. Vielleicht auch nicht und Du heizt im Winter mit permanent geöffneten Fenster. Da  hat  "Gamer090" völlig recht.
Die Fenster müssen natürlich geschlossen bleiben, ansonsten ist der zusätzliche Wärmeeintrag bei einen üblichen 1 m² Fenster auf Kippe und einem dT von 5K bei ca. 350 W. Bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung sollte man desweiteren die Rollos runter machen. Der Ablauf ist der gleiche wie im Winter bezüglich lüften.


----------

